# HRD+TS2000+AlfaSpid

## Genna

!
     HRD.
   ,     .

The DDE Server in this program makes satellite data available for other programs such as the WISP DDE Client. This is optional - select a DDE Format only if required by a 3rd-party program. All DDE information is shown in this window.
The data is available for the satellite you are currently tracking, so:
- Connect to Ham Radio Deluxe, and
- Check the [_] RX box in the Tuning Dial of a tracking window.
Note - the HRDSatTrack DDE server always runs when this program is started, it is used the HRD Rotator program: 
  ,    DDE Server. 
    ?     .
.

----------


## vkrt

HRD+TS-2000+RAS.

----------


## rw4ln

> .


 6-  .   ,    .

----------

